# A customer of mine painted this for me as a tip on a bathroom I remodeled for them.



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 24, 2018)

The original photo...


----------



## depotoo (Nov 24, 2018)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 24, 2018)

depotoo said:


> That is beautiful!


I agree. She only does animals and only for charity with the exception of all the art in her house lol


----------

